

Over 400,000 Apps In The Apple App Store Have Zero Downloads - donohoe
http://www.ijailbreak.com/applications/over-400000-apps-in-apple-app-store-have-zero-downloads/#.UBpFNroQUt0.twitter

======
senthilnayagam
I think it is pure link bait.

I dont believe not even one download theory, maybe apps without a rating is
still a possibility.

As a developer you promote it to friends/relatives/ put a site, mention on
Twitter, Facebook , Get it reviewed.

Even the apps which we have not promoted/abandoned got downloaded couple of
hundred times annually . On android it was about 1/10th of the apple
downloads.

------
kennu
Zero? It's a bit funny if even the developer hasn't downloaded their own app
to test it..

It's true however that if you just publish an app with no marketing (or some
kind of existing brand leverage), you pretty much get zero downloads from
anybody else than yourself. Unless maybe you're a SEO guru.

